

Kingdom Eyes Twitter Stake - hornokplease
http://blogs.news.sky.com/kleinman/Post:5e52166f-218b-4702-a928-0fe2ed1e2a53

======
bpolania
Check Quora's discussion on this subject with excellent insights from John
Burgess a former US Foreign services officer.

[http://www.quora.com/Venture-Capital/What-are-the-
potential-...](http://www.quora.com/Venture-Capital/What-are-the-potential-
conflicts-of-Twitter-receiving-investments-from-Saudi-Arabias-Prince-Alwaleed-
bin-Talal)

